
Show HN: Terrafarm - pay farmers up-front for seasonal products - rojobuffalo
<a href="https:&#x2F;&#x2F;terra.farm" rel="nofollow">https:&#x2F;&#x2F;terra.farm</a><p>This is a prototype web app that I published this past weekend. There isn&#x27;t much you can do with it until I get some farmers to post their products. But the basics are in place to post a product, register shareholders, and issue&#x2F;validate vouchers. If you want to mess around with it, you can create an account and reserve a product marked as demo data, and I&#x27;ll activate those shares. Thanks for checking it out.<p>-Ryan
======
gus_massa
[I live in Argentina, so I hope this feedback is useful but I'll probably
never register as a user.]

I don't understand what are the credits in:

> _Pay farmers up-front for seasonal products. Trade and donate credits when
> you have extra._

Also, while looking at the site I really wanted to know which products are
available. (My guess is this site is more useful for raspberries than for
potatoes.) (Can I buy potatoes anyway?) Can I request a new product?

What happens if a farm have some natural disaster and the production is
destroyed?

~~~
rojobuffalo
Thanks for the questions. I can see how "credits" might not be clear. The idea
is you buy-in up front and then have access to vouchers which can be traded in
for product distributions. These vouchers are transferable, but I have not yet
built the UI for trading and donating; maybe I should have left that part out
for now.

Having a feature to request products is a great idea. I hadn't thought of it,
but I will now.

There is some shared risk in traditional CSAs. When the farmer has a banger
crop, the shareholders get bigger distributions; when there is a shortfall,
everyone gets a little less. The manner in which CSA farmers handle that
variance is unique to each farm.

